# Ibra out con la Lazio. Ieri festa in casa.



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic salterà anche Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia. Lo svedese si rialzerà, come ha sempre fatto. Ieri ha seguito il derby da casa, festeggiando alla console con cuffie da DJ in testa. Il tutto pubblicato sui social.

Secondo Pellegatti Ibra potrebbe tornare tra 15-20 giorni.


----------



## Pit96 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic salterà anche Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia. Lo svedese si rialzerà, come ha sempre fatto. Ieri ha seguito il derby da casa, festeggiando alla console con cuffie da DJ in testa. Il tutto pubblicato sui social.


Beh, al momento non ne sentiamo la mancanza


----------



## iceman. (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic salterà anche Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia. Lo svedese si rialzerà, come ha sempre fatto. Ieri ha seguito il derby da casa, festeggiando alla console con cuffie da DJ in testa. Il tutto pubblicato sui social.


Con Ibra in campo avrebbe vinto l'Inter 1 a 0.


----------



## claudiop77 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic salterà anche Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia. Lo svedese si rialzerà, come ha sempre fatto. Ieri ha seguito il derby da casa, festeggiando alla console con cuffie da DJ in testa. Il tutto pubblicato sui social.


Dovrebbe essere Ibra la riserva di Giroud e non il contrario.
Ibra può essere decisivo negli ultimi 30 minuti con squadre stanche.


----------



## sion (6 Febbraio 2022)

giroud titolare con lazetic (che proverei in coppa italia) e ibra spezzoni ogni tanto...dovrebbe essere cosi fino alla fine della stagione


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic salterà anche Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia. Lo svedese si rialzerà, come ha sempre fatto. Ieri ha seguito il derby da casa, festeggiando alla console con cuffie da DJ in testa. Il tutto pubblicato sui social.


Purtroppo siamo ostaggi di Ibra.
Tocca purtroppo sperare che stia fuori per il resto della stagione, perchè se torna vorrà giocare titolare, lo accontenteremo e avremo mille problemi.


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> giroud titolare con lazetic (che proverei in coppa italia) e ibra spezzoni ogni tanto...dovrebbe essere cosi fino alla fine della stagione


Io Ibra lo proverei sulla trequarti con qualcuno dietro (baka o kessie) a far da diga.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic salterà anche Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia. Lo svedese si rialzerà, come ha sempre fatto. Ieri ha seguito il derby da casa, festeggiando alla console con cuffie da DJ in testa. Il tutto pubblicato sui social.


.


----------



## chicagousait (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic salterà anche Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia. Lo svedese si rialzerà, come ha sempre fatto. Ieri ha seguito il derby da casa, festeggiando alla console con cuffie da DJ in testa. Il tutto pubblicato sui social.


Ibra dovrebbe avere anche intelligenza El capire che ormai il suo corpo non regge più quello che la mente vorrebbe


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ibra deve giocare con le piccole in casa e sbloccare il risultato


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ibra è finito,è troppo acciaccato. Ormai nemmeno contro le piccole fa la differenza.troppo statico e pieno di problemi. Peccato perché l'anno scorso fino all ultimo infortunio che lo ha rovinato,avevo rivisto lo Zlatan del 2010/11


----------



## sion (6 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io Ibra lo proverei sulla trequarti con qualcuno dietro (baka o kessie) a far da diga.


pure...proverei anche io ma ho sempre paura della grossa staticita' dello svedese...


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo siamo ostaggi di Ibra.
> Tocca purtroppo sperare che stia fuori per il resto della stagione, perchè se torna vorrà giocare titolare, lo accontenteremo e avremo mille problemi.


La tua è un’analisi molto corretta. bisogna sperare che qualche piccolo contrattempo lo tenga fuori


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io Ibra lo proverei sulla trequarti con qualcuno dietro (baka o kessie) a far da diga.



Lo puoi fare solamente se li davanti metti comunque uno come Rebic, per dire. Giroud ed Ibra per capacità di corsa assieme non possono giocare, se non per la mossa della disperazione degli ultimi minuti se stai perdendo e butti palloni in area.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Febbraio 2022)

La verità è che fino a gennaio 2021 è stato un plus, dal girone di ritorno di anno scorso ad oggi è stato un minus.

Perseverare anno prossimo sarebbe diabolico. Ma credo proprio non rimarrà. Si è reso conto che in champions non riesce a reggere il campo, e ora anche in Italia farebbe fatica arrivare in doppia cifra senza rigori. Non ha senso manco per lui trascinarsi in questo modo rovinandosi la reputazione.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La verità è che fino a gennaio 2021 è stato un plus, dal girone di ritorno di anno scorso ad oggi è stato un minus.
> 
> Perseverare anno prossimo sarebbe diabolico. Ma credo proprio non rimarrà. Si è reso conto che in champions non riesce a reggere il campo, e ora anche in Italia farebbe fatica arrivare in doppia cifra senza rigori. Non ha senso manco per lui trascinarsi in questo modo rovinandosi la reputazione.



Tanto i rigori li sbaglia eh...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic salterà anche Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia. Lo svedese si rialzerà, come ha sempre fatto. Ieri ha seguito il derby da casa, festeggiando alla console con cuffie da DJ in testa. Il tutto pubblicato sui social.



Ormai fa la mascotte.


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La verità è che fino a gennaio 2021 è stato un plus, dal girone di ritorno di anno scorso ad oggi è stato un minus.
> 
> Perseverare anno prossimo sarebbe diabolico. Ma credo proprio non rimarrà. Si è reso conto che in champions non riesce a reggere il campo, e ora anche in Italia farebbe fatica arrivare in doppia cifra senza rigori. Non ha senso manco per lui trascinarsi in questo modo rovinandosi la reputazione.



Tanto i rigori li sbaglia eh...


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, Ibrahimovic salterà anche Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia. Lo svedese si rialzerà, come ha sempre fatto. Ieri ha seguito il derby da casa, festeggiando alla console con cuffie da DJ in testa. Il tutto pubblicato sui social.
> 
> Secondo Pellegatti Ibra potrebbe tornare tra 15-20 giorni.


.


----------



## mabadi (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ibra parte forte poi ha sempre un calo fino a marzo e poi si riprende.
Io almeno lo ricordo sempre così.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo siamo ostaggi di Ibra.
> Tocca purtroppo sperare che stia fuori per il resto della stagione, perchè se torna vorrà giocare titolare, lo accontenteremo e avremo mille problemi.


Avremo bisogno ancora anche di lui, è impossibile immaginare che Giroud possa giocarle tutte da qui alla fine. Speriamo possa tornare in forma decente, con le piccole vincerebbe da solo anche a 50 anni.


----------

